# help !!! 2005 pontiac montana SV6



## blublzr (Dec 30, 2002)

Do any one know what would cause my transmission is my 2005 montana to abruptly loose overdrive /drive /L2. I still have reverse and low 1 . i had know indication of this happening . no check engine light or any other warning of this . just came out , put vehicle in reverse , backed out ., and when i tried going forward , NOTHING... any thoughts would be appreciated. 

thanks, wil


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Is the fluid full? Is it red still? any noise? Hard to say with minimal info, but sounds like it will need to come out for repairs !!!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

So if you put the gear selector in any of the forward gear choices except "1", it never switches to a forward setting, right? It goes to neutral or stays in reverse? When its in 1 the car moves forward normally, doesn't feel like its slipping or anything?

Wondering if you mgiht have somethign simple like a bad fuse or solenoid somewhere thats perventing the computer from engaging any of the higher forward gear selections.

A quick google search didn't turn up any common tranny problems other than hard shifting.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I found two bulletins related to the problem you describe and neither of them are a simple fix. Probably best to bring it in. The reaction sun shell and forward sprag are the two components mentioned in the bulletins.


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

affekonig;1123220 said:


> I found two bulletins related to the problem you describe and neither of them are a simple fix. Probably best to bring it in. The reaction sun shell and forward sprag are the two components mentioned in the bulletins.


Those bulletins likely apply to a 4L60e trans. This van has a 4T65e trans. However, given the info in the posts, sounds like problem is along the same lines. In D1 and R you have extra components applied or holding as opposed to taking off in 1st gear with the selector in D4. I would guess concern is with the input clutch or related area. Still need to make sure no codes set, fluid is flull, etc... I agree, with last post, probably time to bring it in.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Service Information 2005 Pontiac Montana SV6 | Montana SV6, Terraza, Uplander VIN U/V/X Service Manual | Document ID: 2147618 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#08-07-30-027: No Movement When Transmission is Shifted to Drive or Third - Normal Operation When Shifted to Second, First or Reverse (Replace Forward Sprag Assembly) - (Jun 4, 2008)

with 4L60, 4L60E, 4L65E or 4L70E Automatic Transmission (RPOs MD8, M30, M32, M33 or M70)

Beside checking the obvious fluid level and etc, this is what I found. That's just a bulletin and not a diagnosis, so knock on wood and I will too. Good luck.


----------

